# Bergbau-spitzhacke



## BrOkenCross (1. Dezember 2008)

ich habe ien problem beim bergbau ich habe dne bergbau beruf erlernt nd eine spitzhacke gekauft
also dnan habe ich versucht kupfer abzubauen aber kommt fehler steht immer da benötigt spitzhacke 
ich habe nachgeshcuat u meine spitzhacke heißt nicht spitzhacke sondern mining pick und ich wieß ned wass ich jezt da machen soll

pls help 

mfg BrOkenCross


----------



## Pomela (1. Dezember 2008)

Schuss ins blaue...

Die Hacke nicht anlegen, es reicht, wenn sie im Inventar ist. Folglich auch nicht als "Waffe" benutzen sondern einfach aufs Erz klicken.


----------



## BrOkenCross (1. Dezember 2008)

ja is ja des ich hab sie nur im rucksack steht das gleiche da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (1. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also diese da hast du?


----------



## BrOkenCross (1. Dezember 2008)

ja aber da steht statt spitzhakce:mining pick da obwohl ich das deutsche game habe -.-


----------



## faultierhueter (2. Dezember 2008)

BrOkenCross schrieb:


> ja aber da steht statt spitzhakce:mining pick da obwohl ich das deutsche game habe -.-



hatte das gleiche Problem, habe dann alle add ons gelöscht! und anschließend nach neustart wieder ältere versionen eingefügt, dann gings wieder, ist irgendein add on, weiss aber nicht welches.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## faultierhueter (2. Dezember 2008)

faultierhueter schrieb:


> hatte das gleiche Problem, habe dann alle add ons gelöscht! und anschließend nach neustart wieder ältere versionen eingefügt, dann gings wieder, ist irgendein add on, weiss aber nicht welches.
> Viel Erfolg


 bez. der englischen namen: (Privatserver gezockt??^^): Cache löschen


----------



## Perkone (23. Dezember 2008)

Typischer Fehler nach priv .server zocken. Cache-Ordner leeren und gut is wieder.


----------



## JohnnyWurlock (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieses problemm hate ich auch schonmal, steht vieleicht in Orangener Schrift bei deiner Spitzhacke"Kann auch als Spitzhacke benutz werden"?


Naja mfg:
Johnny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (26. Dezember 2008)

Privat Server Spieler.
/vote for ban.
Alles andere wurde über mir geklärt.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Januar 2009)

*hust* woher weißte das das stimmt mit den p-servern? hat da etwa jemand selber schonmal drauf gespielt?


> /vote for ban.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (9. Januar 2009)

BrOkenCross schrieb:


> ich habe ien problem beim bergbau ich habe dne bergbau beruf erlernt nd eine spitzhacke gekauft
> also dnan habe ich versucht kupfer abzubauen aber kommt fehler steht immer da benötigt spitzhacke
> ich habe nachgeshcuat u meine spitzhacke heißt nicht spitzhacke sondern mining pick und ich wieß ned wass ich jezt da machen soll
> 
> ...



liest sich wie ein post eines 5jähigen kindes O_o


----------



## Thogrimm_ (9. Januar 2009)

stimmt irgendiwe xD
"und dann... und dann... und dannunddannunddann ....."

und es ist wirklich ein vorteil das für das menschliche gehrin nur anfangs und endbuchstabe stimmen muss, sonst hätte ihn niemand hier verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ te: cache löschen ftw aber das wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt und privatserver sind böööööse!


----------

